# Where to find Vietnamese recipes?



## siniquezu (Nov 16, 2004)

I love vietnamese food but have no idea where to get recipes.  Does anyone have any input?
Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi, and welcome to the site!!!!

I too love Vietnamese food - the flavors of soy sauce, cilantro, and lime with a bit of hot chili sauce is a favorite combination.  Below is a link - it looks like there are just 2 things listed - but if you click on each of those there will be plenty of recipes to puruse - enjoy!!

Vietnamese Recipes


----------



## siniquezu (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks kitchenelf.  That is a great site!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2004)

Try using google.  I typed in vietnamese recipes and there is a whole list in addition to the RecipeSource site Elf posted.

Good Luck.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 16, 2004)

That's what I did Andy - I'm not sure why I just gave a link to the first one - here are tons more for you - tons of Vietnamese recipes listed on google

Here is the main page to Google - put it in your favorites so it's always there. Google Homepage

All I did was type in Vietnamese, recipes

If you are looking for chicken dishes then type in Vietnamese chicken, recipes

Or Vietnamese vegetables, recipes

Vietnamese rice, recipes


----------



## merstarr (Nov 16, 2004)

Here are lots to check out along with ratings and reviews:
http://www.recipezaar.com/r/q=vietnamese


----------



## jennyema (Nov 17, 2004)

If you get to a library or bookstore, one of the best cookbooks of any kind is "Pleasures of the Vietnamese Table" by Mia Pham.


----------



## WayneT (Nov 17, 2004)

jennyema said:
			
		

> If you get to a library or bookstore, one of the best cookbooks of any kind is "Pleasures of the Vietnamese Table" by Mia Pham.



jennyema, I had a look at the following site "Pleasures of the Vietnamese Table" and had a look at several recipes there. My son's wife is Viet, my son speaks fluent Viet and they currently live in Cambodia. The recipes and the ingredients look very genuine. Especially the Goi Cuon, the accompanying sauce (closest I have seen in a Viet cookbook) can make or break this dish. 
A lot of Viet cookbooks are not written by native Viets and tend to take a few shortcuts and when I have presented my Viet cooking from such books to the relatives I have been always given pointers to correct them. They are not backward coming forward.

If the rest of the recipes in her book are as good as what the samples offered appear it should be excellent. I certainly will be taking a further look.


----------



## siniquezu (Nov 17, 2004)

According to what I've read, this is supposedly a great Vietnamese recipe cookbook:

The Classic Cuisine of Vietnam by Bach Ngo
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0452258332/104-5671351-1619169?v=glance
(unfortunately, it is out of print but you can buy it used.)


----------



## jennyema (Nov 18, 2004)

Wayne,

Mia Pham immigrated to the US with the fall of Vietnam in '75.  She owns a restaurant in CA now.

I live in a neighborhood with a plethora of vietnamese restaurants and have fallen hard for the cuisine.  

This is a lovely book with both a disucssion of ingredients and recipes and beautiful pictures, but a narrative of her subsequent travels back to her homeland.  It is supposedly very authentic.

I am lucky also to live very near an enormous asian market where nearly every ingredient specified is readily available.

Here's an Amazon review:  http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...002-7728473-9204800?v=glance&s=books&n=507846


----------



## WayneT (Nov 19, 2004)

jennyema, Here in Sydney we have 3 main areas for Asian grocery shopping, Sydney Central Chinatown, Cabramatta, and Bankstown. Any Asian ingredient is available plus a plethora of restaurants of every Asian persuasion. Like you we are very lucky.


----------



## htc (Nov 19, 2004)

siniquezu, Mai Pham's book is an excellent starting point.  I am ethnically Chinese, but from Vietnam.  I bought the book because it seem like a very good reference and starting point for me. The thing that sealed the deal for me was looking at the chicken curry recipe, it's exactly how my mom makes it...figured with this much, the book has to be half way decent!  It was especially helpful because she lists the Vietnamese name. I just know how to cook the basics: rice, soup, kho.

 A lot of times, I will use her book and make dishes exactly as she directs, take it to my parent's house and then they "fix" it.  

For example, there is a recipe in there for bahn beo, and I think she lists the wrong type of flour to make this dish. I made it exactly as she specified and and it turned out terrible.  Dad said it was the wrong kind of flour.  

I hope this was helpful.


----------



## Sue Lau (Nov 26, 2004)

merstarr said:
			
		

> Here are lots to check out along with ratings and reviews:
> http://www.recipezaar.com/r/q=vietnamese


Looks good to me, for obvious reasons!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 25, 2007)

All Vietnamese Recipes and Cuisine - The perfect introduction to the world of Vietnamese recipes and cuisines.

1200 recipes. 

Vietnamese is my newest endeavor. First meal is tonight...
Lemon grass vegetables and beef.


----------



## Claire (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm so jealous.  Can I eat at your house (all of you)!


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 11, 2007)

I love Vietnamese food, especially pho. I'm proud to say that I've even made pho chicken soup. Very easy dish to make and it makes for a great meal in the cold winter months.

You can find tons of Vietnamese style recipes here: Free Recipes from Vietnam for Cooking Vietnamese Food

I've also included a link on my site that has links to my favorite Vietnamese recipes. Click on Other Recipes and scroll down to the Vietnam Section.


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 12, 2007)

Update since the "first meal" back in July...

I have become quite the fan of the cuisine. Especially noodles with
fresh veggies and herbs, topped with some heavenly lemongrass or 
other tasty marinade. 

Dunno why, but it just resonates with my taste buds.... **** near
as good as pizza!

(Says the Founding Member of the Hollow Leg Pizza Eating Club.)


----------

